# genetropin genetech code ivalid



## robo123 (May 10, 2010)

stupid question got sum genetech the code is invalid so fake.but av used it b4 and thought it wernt to bad.as any1 else used genetech genetropin wen the codes invalid.ive heard there Chinese counterfit but still have gh in them.just fancy sum advance n what does any1 know about it


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

From your typing, I would recommend that you recheck the code and see if you mistyped it.

But in all seriousness, I don't know what to say to help you, so accept this as a free bump.


----------



## robo123 (May 10, 2010)

haha cheers. I know writing like texting.was just wondering if any1 ad used it with code invalid.said it ws stupid question hardwork getin good gh you can trust.dont know wether bin them thou are use them


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

be careful as once you put code in its only the first time it will show as valid or else they wud make loads with same one


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

These ones you mean?


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

militant said:


> These ones you mean?


I have picked the same up, to top up my dose of Pfizer Genotropin. My code checked correct!


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

I think you either need a new keyboard, or to take off your mittens before typing


----------

